# New Edition of Chesterton's "Orthodoxy"



## bookslover (Jun 3, 2009)

Moody Press has just published a new edition of Chesterton's classic book (originally published in 1908). It's a small size paperback with a nifty drawing of GK on the front cover, and an introduction by Charles Colson (of all people).

The text is set in a modern font, and the book is complete and unabridged - and the list price is only $7.99. And, it's NOT one of those "updated language for today's reader" deals. It's pure Chesterton. It's part of a new series of reprints of classic Christian books Moody is publishing.

For those who might be unaware, I just thought y'all would want to know...


----------



## jogri17 (Jun 3, 2009)

Why would Moody publish a roman catholic author? Yes he is a good writter, but isn't his personal theology important?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 3, 2009)

Indeed, Joseph!

AMR


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 3, 2009)

I know he is not "one of ours" but it would be interesting reading anyway.


----------



## Hippo (Jun 3, 2009)

Logos has a fifteen volume collection of his works on pre-publication at the moment.

G. K. Chesterton Collection (15 Vols.)

Chesterton represented an important and influential reaction against liberalism, with much of what he says being both valid and insightful. My own view is that he has not dated well, he comes accross to me as both verbose and bombastic which is I am sure a result of the changing styles of literature.


----------



## caddy (Jun 3, 2009)

Ignatius re-published his works starting back in the 80s. I have many of them and quite a few books about him. Brilliant writer. Verbose & Bombastic: Yes, but immanently quotable as well.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Jun 3, 2009)

jogri17 said:


> Why would Moody publish a roman catholic author? Yes he is a good writter, but isn't his personal theology important?



_Orthodoxy_ was published a good 15 years or so before Chesterton left the C of E for Romanism. Although he _was_ an Anglo-Catholic during those years.

Reactions: Praying 1


----------



## bookslover (Jun 3, 2009)

Reformed Thomist said:


> jogri17 said:
> 
> 
> > Why would Moody publish a roman catholic author? Yes he is a good writter, but isn't his personal theology important?
> ...



Yes. _Orthodoxy_ was published in 1908 (as a companion volume to his previous book, _Heretics_, published in 1905). Chesterton did not become a Roman Catholic until 1922.

I would protest that Chesterton's style is not bombastic. His mind worked in such a way that his writing style is characterized by his use of paradox as a way of getting his point across. It might _seem_ bombastic at times, but it's not.


----------



## Philip (Jun 10, 2009)

Chesterton was, in my personal opinion, one of the greatest writers of the twentieth century. His work is not well-thought-of today because he is honestly an embarrassment for atheists and agnostics, who would prefer that he not be mentioned or quoted.

As for his being a Catholic, he did indeed convert to Roman Catholicism in the 1920s (and had a dim opinion of Calvinism--methinks due to common misunderstandings of it), but even then he was too Protestant to really be a good Catholic. I would also highly recommend his classic _The Everlasting Man_, about how Christ is the center of history.


----------

